# Talk about snails (think you got problems)



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahaha!

Mystery snails


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! Do they eat algae at all?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes but having so many I have to feed them more than there is algae.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are so cute! I love them!


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

That's not a problem, that's wealth! I love applesnails. I feed mine bottom feeder wafers, canned spinach, peas, zucchini, anything that strikes me to feed them. They are very cool.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I've got 2 eggs sacs now that should be hatching anyday. I also have loads of babie green dragons, albino and brown baby bns.


----------

